# Tricycle with wagon



## JimsToys (Jan 31, 2019)

Does anyone know what year/s or who made this little tricycle with the attached wagon? This is a factory made vehicle. There are no indications that a handle was ever attached to it. The wagon part pivots when the trike turns. I can't find any information on it.


----------



## JimsToys (Jun 18, 2019)

A fellow collector sent me these pictures of his tricycle.  Mine and his are a 1934 American National Tot Bike with Trailer. I do plan on repainting mine this summer. It looks like someone painted it as yard art.


----------

